# Best DVD Writer



## topramen115 (Oct 17, 2005)

Can anybody tell me the Best Available DVD Writer with features & price.


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 17, 2005)

BENQ DW 1640 - MAYBE 3.3 K


----------



## rachitar (Oct 17, 2005)

Sony for Rs 4000
Samsung for Rs 3200


----------



## Charley (Oct 17, 2005)

topramen115 said:
			
		

> Can anybody tell me the Best Available DVD Writer with features & price.



M8, there are many threads like this in the SEARCH like this... Do a search to find ur answer.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27602


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 17, 2005)

hey man i did not know that they were really damn cheap... i thought them to be around 8k or something that is why i did not even ask for their price when i went to buy  a cd writer....


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 17, 2005)

rachitar said:
			
		

> Sony for Rs 4000
> Samsung for Rs 3200



wrong quotes

sony around 3450
samsung aroun 2800-3000(approx)


----------



## rachitar (Oct 17, 2005)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> rachitar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong Logic
Prices change from place to place


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 17, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 17, 2005)

rachitar said:
			
		

> Kniwor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not that much, i'd rather say from time to time, i'm telling the current prices


----------



## Padikkal (Oct 18, 2005)

The Samsung DVD writer at Mangalore ( this week) is 3000

(OEM Pack)

Sony DVD writer 3400


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 19, 2005)

is it dual layer ?????


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 19, 2005)

Padikkal said:
			
		

> The Samsung DVD writer at Mangalore ( this week) is 3000
> 
> (OEM Pack)
> 
> Sony DVD writer 3400



Avoid Samsung. Poor mechanical build quality. Noisy trays. Sony and Liteons aren't that great either.

Look for Pioneer D109 or BenQ drives.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Oct 19, 2005)

The LG drives are'nt bad either.


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 19, 2005)

dIgItaL_BrAt said:
			
		

> The LG drives are'nt bad either.


i had 2 LD drives that are no good...i had to get them replaced


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 19, 2005)

dIgItaL_BrAt said:
			
		

> The LG drives are'nt bad either.


i had 2 LD drives that are no good...i had to get them replaced


----------



## Padikkal (Oct 19, 2005)

LG drives are really meant for ONE year only, I have got two drives both require 10 minutes to read a CD. Burn failure is regular. 

The Samsung drive is dual layer.


----------



## hsnayvid (Oct 21, 2005)

go for benq 1640. Best avalible around here!


----------



## hsnayvid (Oct 21, 2005)

go for benq 1640. Best avalible around here!


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 21, 2005)

i think liteon is great


----------



## shwetanshu (Oct 22, 2005)

choose either liteon 1693s or BenQ dw 1640


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 22, 2005)

Go for sony 16x dual layer dvd writer


----------



## bizzare_blue (Oct 23, 2005)

I have been using a Sony one n its a good one without a doubt (Touchwood)....It costs around 3200 Rs.


----------



## bizzare_blue (Oct 23, 2005)

I have been using a Sony one and it is good no doubt (Touchwood)...It costs around Rs. 3200


----------



## bizzare_blue (Oct 23, 2005)

I have been using a Sony one and it is good no doubt (Touchwood)...It costs around Rs. 3200


----------



## bizzare_blue (Oct 23, 2005)

I have been using a Sony one and it is good no doubt (Touchwood)...It costs around Rs. 3200


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 23, 2005)

bizzare_blue said:
			
		

> I have been using a Sony one and it is good no doubt (Touchwood)...It costs around Rs. 3200



you dont need to echo it around the world..one post will usually do the job...2 posts accidently are understandable...happens to everyone...but 3...and no it's 4 times


----------



## rachitar (Oct 23, 2005)

LOL


----------



## navino87 (Oct 23, 2005)

can any 1 tell me the correct price of liteon 1693s and BenQ dw 1640.And also tell the price of other best drives available like sony ant others.........


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 23, 2005)

BENQ DW 1640 IS THE BEST .. 3.2 K IN MUMBAI , LAMINGTON ROAD ..

SONY DRU 810A IS REBAGDED BENQ 1640 .. SO WHY PAY MORE WHEN THE ORIGINAL IS AVIALABLE .....ALSO WARANNTY IS 2 YRS.


----------

